# Ai Md 11/08



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry for the late report but we had Verizon issues all weekend and had to use a friends house for internet access. Got to AI about 2:45 (just after low tide). Wind was calm (5-10) and temps in the upper 40's. There was one other guy fishing about 100 yards North of me. I set up 5 poles with bunker chunks and heads. No one had fresh bunker. The action was slow until dusk. The guy to my North started tossing lures and he had a few hook ups that came unhooked when they got into the wash. So I did the same. You could see the shad/bunker (not sure) jumping straight up in the wash right in front of you. Then I saw the guy run for his bait pole and he reeled in a 25" Striper. He already had a 31" from before I arrived. He packed it up at dark but I stayed into the night. About 6:30 I started getting lots of action unfortunately it was all doggies. All doggies were between 30 and 36 inches. It was a beautiful evening ... not tto cold and calm wind. I have a few pics I might put up later on. I laid out next to my dog and stared at the billions of stars above my head. Managed to see a few shooting stars as well so all in all not a bad night. I called it quits about 8:30 and headed home so I could read my daughter a bed time story. Of course she hugged me and said she was sorry I did not catch dinner 

Probably will make another stab at it over the Christmas break and then I'll be done for the season.

I also caught lots of Sand Fleas on my sting silvers and during the night was visited by a rather large red fox. He found some bunker chunks along the shore to feast upon.

tight lines all


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds like you got a lot more action than I did over the weekend.

Let's try to hit the beach soon. Last time we did that, you went home with a nice one.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*red fox*

I saw one there twice when I was there the last of Sept ..... betcha it was the same one


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> I saw one there twice when I was there the last of Sept ..... betcha it was the same one


He was pretty big for a fox too. The ones I usually see are skinny but this one looked well fed ... or could have been a thicker coat of fur in prep for winter. I was using natural light and I saw something move near the crash zone and spooked me a bit. Made me get my spotlight and ruin my nightvision. He wasn't too scared of me.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

11/08?

wow that is a late post


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Sounds like you got a lot more action than I did over the weekend.
> 
> Let's try to hit the beach soon. Last time we did that, you went home with a nice one.


I hope you can bring me some luck or at least cancel out that WBB skunk that FB and FnC seem to cloud me with . I am hitting KN either Wed or Thur and then Ill be doing AI sometime during Christmas. Next weekend I am out doing family stuff and next Saturday (22d) I am going to a pig roast ( Le Chon ) so I will probably do Sunday. I am sure most of you guys are off the Monday before Christmas. If not I'll probably go sometime after Christmas as well.

Watch ... next weekend EVERYTHING will be moving past AI and that will be it for the season :redface:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Doug , Man thats a late report 11-8


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

mdram said:


> 11/08?
> 
> wow that is a late post


Yep !!! I also went fishing on 12/08 and had the exact same results .... deja - vu !


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, at least you saw some fish, eh


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishhead said:


> Well, at least you saw some fish, eh


Yes I did ... I saw that guy lugging his 31" back to the car, I tried to convince him that my cooler was feeling lonely without a fish inside but he would not buy it


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Sounds like there are still fish in the water. They're just not within casting range of AtlantaKing, 1OBXNut, or Cyg......   I'll have to go down there and see what's going on myself. Maybe bring KMW just in case the fish are in close.....

I think I've convinced myself that the fish have not passed us by yet. Our next trip to AI is going to be the weekend of the 21st. Cyg, let me know if you can make it out.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Sounds like there are still fish in the water. They're just not within casting range of AtlantaKing, 1OBXNut, or Cyg......


Well, I guess that automatically rules you out too


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Sounds like there are still fish in the water. They're just not within casting range of AtlantaKing, 1OBXNut, or Cyg......   I'll have to go down there and see what's going on myself. Maybe bring KMW just in case the fish are in close.....
> 
> I think I've convinced myself that the fish have not passed us by yet. Our next trip to AI is going to be the weekend of the 21st. Cyg, let me know if you can make it out.


Make sure you bring all the short-casters you can. All fish taken that day (Stripers and the sharks) were all caught only 20 yards out  ... seriously!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Well, I guess that automatically rules you out too


PLLL ..... LLEASEE ... FB couldn't cast his way out of a paper bag


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I realize my problem with AI . . . my 250 yard casts were too long . . . need to bring my trout rod next time so I can keep it under 100


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> I realize my problem with AI . . . my 250 yard casts were too long . . . need to bring my trout rod next time so I can keep it under 100


Uh, dude, your 250 yard casts have to have line _attached _to them...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> PLLL ..... LLEASEE ... FB couldn't cast his way out of a paper bag


Uhhh.... As the top caster in the WBB, I resent the comparison to AK's lack of casting prowess. Actually, he has good form, but just bad equipment.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Uhhh.... As the top caster in the WBB, I resent the comparison to AK's lack of casting prowess. Actually, he has good form, but just bad equipment.


Dude, not all of us can afford to tool around in a Lexus and fish Ballistics and Basias...


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Uhhh.... As the top caster in the WBB, I resent the comparison to AK's lack of casting prowess. Actually, he has good form, but just bad equipment.


Two words: Pendulum Cast.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> I realize my problem with AI . . . my 250 yard casts were too long . . . need to bring my trout rod next time so I can keep it under 100


Flip-n-pitch, dude, flip-n-pitch.

There is no need to cast, you will only hurt yourself.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AK, you wouldn't have to change much to get some big improvements in distance. All you need is a new reel. Oh and a new rod too. BTW, when you get that new reel, spool it up with some good string. None of that tritanium junk, use a good quality braid. When you got all that stuff together, I'll show you a couple knots to tie your string to your spool and to tie your shock leader to your mainline. That way you can maximize your investment.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Two words: Pendulum Cast.


Ouch . . . is this the infamous incident at the softball field where AK almost put a 5 oz. piece of lead in one of your heads? To my understanding of the story, AK wants to practice his pendulum, the boys say don't do it and hide behind a fence, and the lead ends up hittin' the fence at the exact location the boys are hidin'. Does this sum it up? opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, I've got to give it to the WBB for talking smak. You guys crack me up!!!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Ouch . . . is this the infamous incident at the softball field where AK almost put a 5 oz. piece of lead in one of your heads? To my understanding of the story, AK wants to practice his pendulum, the boys say don't do it and hide behind a fence, and the lead ends up hittin' the fence at the exact location the boys are hidin'. Does this sum it up? opcorn:opcorn:


Surviving witness right here...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh boy ... time for another episode of "How the Pendulum Turns" 

opcorn:


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*better late than never...*

A tardily posted report is better than none…sounded like promising conditions on the beach…my last two weather-beaten and luckless outings were marred icy temps..fitfully stiff winds..and angry swells…

Basking beneath a star-strewn sky with a boundless expanse of ocean unfolding before you is tough to beat…even if your night was interrupted by doggie after doggie…after doggie…:redface:

Spied a pair of red foxes on my last trip as well..skipping across the road before disappearing into the underbrush…lots of foraging deer everywhere...thanks for the update…tempting to give AI another long shot.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Outrigger said:


> A tardily posted report is better than none…sounded like promising conditions on the beach…my last two weather-beaten and luckless outings were marred icy temps..fitfully stiff winds..and angry swells…
> 
> Basking beneath a star-strewn sky with a boundless expanse of ocean unfolding before you is tough to beat…even if your night was interrupted by doggie after doggie…after doggie…:redface:
> 
> Spied a pair of red foxes on my last trip as well..skipping across the road before disappearing into the underbrush…lots of foraging deer everywhere...thanks for the update…tempting to give AI another long shot.


....Skipping across the road...? Were they holding hands?! lol...nice prose Outrigger, I like your writing style. Wait a week or so, lets see what shakes out with the fish.  

Each year is different out there, that's for sure. This year, it may be that the water temps got colder quicker and it may have shut down, then again, maybe not. Time will tell. Last year we were catching them through December and into January. One can hope! opcorn:


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*let's castem*

I say put your back where your mouth is and have our own WBB casting contest. But to make it competitive, we have weight classes so the 220 pounders don't have the advantage over the 155pounders like me. What do you say?


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*Let's castem*

I forgot to mention that we should have limits on pole length too...


----------

